
The Difference Between Funny and LOL - thejana
https://readtapestry.com/s/ww3HtHfmW/
======
drivers99
I remember back in the days of HTML 1.0 or 2.0, they suggested not using the
words "click here" in a link since some day you might be able to indicate
other ways of following a link besides clicking (or you could already through
non-graphical browsers). I think this is the first time I've seen "tap here"
when I had to click. It was kind of a weird feeling, like I was pretending to
tap by clicking. But my point is "tap here" and "keep tapping" is just as
incorrect as "click here."

And as Donald Norman would point out, you shouldn't have to put instructions
on your interface telling people how to use it (e.g. "push" and "pull" on
doors).

It seems that everyone who uses this site to create a presentation is going to
have to put "tap here" and "keep tapping" on the first two slides to get
anyone to understand what's going on.

It looks like I wasn't the only one confused by the user interface. Losing the
ability to go back and forward is also kind of annoying (tried right click).

~~~
aprescott
I actually think "push" and "pull" make sense on a door since it can go both
ways (although you can solve that one by using a handle on the pull side, and
a flat rectangle on the push side).

The real thing you shouldn't need to put on a door, though, is how to _use_
it: "Use as an entrance."

~~~
andrewflnr
Norman's point is probably precisely that you should put the flat plate/handle
on as appropriate.

~~~
drivers99
It was. He also had some other more elaborate examples, but I couldn't think
of any. I believe he is coming out with a new edition of The Design of
Everyday Things which is mostly rewritten. Looks like it's coming out November
5th.

------
rcfox
That was actually a really cool presentation. Are there any papers out there
for someone who is interested in segmenting data like that?

Also, on the topic of "LOL", and the related acronyms, I think this little
cartoon explains it well:
[http://www.27bslash6.com/lol.jpg](http://www.27bslash6.com/lol.jpg)

------
Slackwise
Slightly off topic, but the font used in the slides is Vollkorn:

[http://friedrichalthausen.de/vollkorn/](http://friedrichalthausen.de/vollkorn/)

[http://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Vollkorn](http://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Vollkorn)

I figure there are some designers or people interested in typography that
might appreciate this information. It was rather easy to eyeball due its
strong and distinct serifs at large point sizes, although the stylesheets
verify it as well.

Even more off topic: you'll also find that Vollkorn is one of the fonts
available for use in the Google Play Books app on Android. If you use Google
Play Books, I recommend trying it out. It's a fantastically readable font,
especially white-on-black, for late night readers like myself.

~~~
thejana
It is a great "workhorse" font. Awesome for noticing it. When Tapestry first
launched it was the only font offered because of it's readability in most
cases. An artist made this Tapestry story breaking it down:
[https://readtapestry.com/s/C9M36zhFA/](https://readtapestry.com/s/C9M36zhFA/)

~~~
Slackwise
That was a great, and very accurate, description of Vollkorn. The more I use
it, the more I fall in love with it. So happy to see it go around. Thanks!

------
daurnimator
Took me a while to figure out it was more than a gif.... on hacker news.
Eventually I clicked and figured out it was a slideshow. Is it possible to go
back a slide?

~~~
saurik
I installed the app, and part of the welcome tutorial was that they seemed
excited about how you couldn't go backwards "so take your time". They advocate
using it for "storytelling": it seems like an irritating medium for a semi-
scientific slide deck.

~~~
BetaCygni
Yeah, the most annoying thing ever. Didn't they ever attend a real
presentation where people actually asked questions about things that were
shown on past slides?

~~~
mynameisme
Or, accidentally click too many times, skipping a slide?

------
jrockway
Welp, I admit it. I'm finally too old to use the Internet. I tried clicking
the "tap here", but that didn't do anything. I have a touch-enabled tablet,
and I tried tapping there. That didn't do anything either. Then I gave up.

Why does my VCR blink 12:00 all the time, anyway?

~~~
Dru89
You, sir, have easily made my evening. Also, I've found that "right arrow"
seems to go forward, but it's impossible to go back. As for your VCR, you may
have just found yourself in an endless time loop.

------
alanctgardner2
I worked on a project with a guy who did network analysis like this. It was
pretty cool... the first three times. After that it seemed like every problem
had to involve a whizbang graphic - then I realized he didn't actually know
how to program at all. His whole job was 'analysis', which was using Tableau
and a graph partitioning program to produce visualizations (pretty much using
the defaults), and then try to explain what they meant.

I was kind of in awe that this was a whole job by itself - I've never really
seen an analysis of one of these graph diagrams that wasn't really
superficial, like the examples in this presentation. It kind of makes me
wonder if the "complexity" of the graph visualizations doesn't cow the viewer
a bit, and make them more impressed by subsequent, not-super-interesting
insights. I'd be interested in a comparison with and without the graphics.

~~~
PebblesRox
Yeah, I'm always skeptical about how much information those kinds of
visualizations really reveal. How much of the pattern is truly present in the
data vs. a result of making it pretty? Is it possible to gain insight that
wouldn't already be just as easy to see by looking at the data in a simpler
way?

------
sytelus
From Wikipedia:

 _Modularity is one measure of the structure of networks or graphs. It was
designed to measure the strength of division of a network into modules (also
called groups, clusters or communities). Networks with high modularity have
dense connections between the nodes within modules but sparse connections
between nodes in different modules. Modularity is often used in optimization
methods for detecting community structure in networks. However, it has been
shown that modularity suffers a resolution limit and, therefore, it is unable
to detect small communities. Biological networks, including animal brains,
exhibit a high degree of modularity. A 2013 paper shows that modularity in
biological networks may have evolved due to selection pressures to reduce
connection costs._

Paper on Modularity Maximization algo to identify communities in graph is at
[http://www-scf.usc.edu/~gaurava/modularity.pdf](http://www-
scf.usc.edu/~gaurava/modularity.pdf)

There are many other ways to cluster the graph.

------
adamio
What software was used to make those graphs? Or did I tap through it

~~~
myoung
I'm pretty sure he used Gephi - gephi.org. You can ask him though :-) @gilgul
on twitter

~~~
James_Duval
There is also a course involving network analysis on Coursera,
[https://www.coursera.org/course/sna](https://www.coursera.org/course/sna)

EDIT: The relevance being that it involves the use of Gephi.

------
barbs
Bit annoying that they took the name of a startup I used to work at:

[http://www.tapestry.net/](http://www.tapestry.net/)

------
jpswade
It's ironic that "funny" is people laughing out loud and "lol" is "funny"
(read: odd) things.

------
roarktoohey
"Interesting" visualizations. Could someone without an understanding of lol
and funny create this? Visualizations, in this context, show what you already
knew to be true. How well can it be used to find something new, instead of
novel?

------
photorized
Talk about over analyzing something to death.

------
rurounijones
The presentation is actually quite interesting and very badly named in terms
of describing what it does.

Do not be put off by link title.

------
Mizza
It's like [http://zeega.com](http://zeega.com) but without the music.

------
NAFV_P
This might seem like a childish query: would anyone know where to find that
flying horse gif? I think I cracked a rib laughing.

------
dantiberian
An on-topic question: what software was used to create the network
visualisations in this presentation?

~~~
myoung
I think Gilad used Gephi for the networks visualizations: gephi.org

------
alexkus
Funny means funny.

LOL is just unnecessary punctuation.

------
shortstuffsushi
Le sigh. All of the comments are on the UX of the site, and not the content of
the article. Come on guys.

This article was really interesting to me (though obviously he doesn't get
terribly into depth). I find data vis like this, whether it be super
meaningful or not to be really cool. I'd like to see more analysis like this
done with it.

~~~
hamburglar
This is what happens when your UX is so bad it's a distraction. It's like
complaining that nobody is listening to your lecture on particle physics just
because you are delivering it in full bondage gear. I personally was too dumb
to figure out that the OP isn't just a link to a gif, and came to the comments
here to see what the deal was.

Given all the distraction and lack of attention to whatever the subject
actually is, I'd hope the author might reconsider the delivery method.

~~~
shortstuffsushi
In this case specifically, since multiple comments addressed people being
"unable to find" the content, you might have a point. I don't feel like that's
typically the case on HN, though.

It more commonly seems like "this wasn't immediately obvious or in a format
I'm already comfortable with, shame on you." That, to me, seems like (UX)
innovation killing potential. I'm sure that's an entirely different
discussion, but I don't think experimenting with new things like this is a bad
thing.

------
ced
Is the Japanese Python community really that big? What do they use it for?

~~~
philangist
The japanese Twitter community as a whole is actually really big. I believe
Twitter has most of its users in Japan.

------
hammock
Anyone have a link of how to do this kind of analysis yourself?

------
malkia
Nooooooooooooooooooooooo!

------
tomphoolery
That was pretty cool. Also, Tapestry is insanely cool!

